# Becoming unhappy with Knit Picks Needles



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I just had my 3rd problem with the wooden needles tips from Knit Picks and don't think I will be ordering anymore. The wooden tip totally came out of the metal base during my knitting. The set prior the cable came out of the metal base during knitting and the other tip didn't screw down all the way into the cable leaving a gab that kept catching on my knitting. They have happily replaced the two prior and I am sure will do so again but it's no fun to have to stop knitting find a replacement set while waiting for them to send new ones.
Has one else had a problem or am I just lucky ?


----------



## Loistec (Jan 25, 2011)

I ordered their "try it" set and am having a problem with the join coming unscrewed. Won't be buying anymore from them. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh, hate to hear this because I love mine. Maybe the popularity has caused a quality control issue. Whether you order anymore or not... please report so that they will be aware and able to take steps to fix the overall problem. Maybe I will be ordering more fixed ones in future to eliminate any chance of that problem... I love the points and don't think I can afford the Signatures or Lace Addis that have a similar point. Sorry you have had a problem... I *hate* when I have to stop and search out the right new needle.....


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I ordered my first set about 4 years ago. And my last set a month ago. I use them all the time and the only problem I ever had was a burr on one needle. (they replaced it free) I think I have 5 sets of the needles...my daughter and daughter-in-law have "borrowed" some. I am sorry you are having problems.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

I bought the trial set from my LYS and one of the metal tips would not screw in. I took it back and the owner told me I was the second person with the same problem. she gave me another one and said the KP would replace it with no problem, but still...

I have a set of Addi Lace CLick turbos and have never had a problem with them. However, since I don't like working with metal needles all the time, I have a set of Darn Prettys on order. They weren't that much more than the KPs and I could totally customize the set.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

R U using the little tool to screw the joins tightly, if not then of couse the cable will unscrew. You need to use it every time to make it tight. 

Had two problems, one with a metal tip (had the same gap problem) and one wooden one. the wood split.. 

Have been replaced, all others were fine..


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

No they were not screwed on too tight, I was half way through my project and the cable totally pulled out of the metal join. The needles were usless and they had to be replaced. 
It's a shame because I did really like them but will not be ordering anymore.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

OUCH... not good..you should let them know and tell them you aren't interested in replacements just a refund so you can buy another set from somewhere else...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

When I received my harmony interchangeable set I needed to have two sizes replaced because they would not screw to the cable. Then I had to have one replaced because the tip became lose. They have wonderful customer service. They just need much better quality control. I will still continue to buy them because when they work they are the best needles around. Jinx


----------



## kjoerwin (Jun 3, 2011)

I use only knit picks needles for my classes. All broken ones or ones with bad joins, we return for replacements. The company is great about this, and has made great progress in quality control because of people like me returning and telling them what went wrong. Keep trying them...we will all make them better by having these conversations.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for this discussion. I just got my first set of Harmony needles and I didn't know it was that important to use the tool to tighten them before you use them. I thought it was an option, like gauge! I would have throw away anything that broke or didn't work right because it's such a hassle to get companies to back up their guarentee. I have still been using Clover bamboo needles and I've always liked them much better than sticks. I'm going to try the Harmony's today, good to know about little tool. lynknits


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

My cynicism kicks and says with all the problems, they need a great customer service if they are to survive!

I wound up with Hiya Hiya interchangables in the larger size needles. I have only done 2 projects with them so far but the screw connections held pretty well. Did notice a loosening but that was only a seconds worth to retighten. The yarn began to to catch which called my attention to the cable loosening so it acted like a little alarm to call attention before any real knitting disaster occurred. 

I cannot afford the Addis now, so am left with what I can afford. They Hiya Hiyas though are very nice to work with.
I have only 1 smaller circ in that, fixed cable, and love working with that which is one reason why I bought their larger set.


----------



## arealasset (Jul 26, 2011)

I have the harmony interchangeables, and I love them. But, conversation here has convinced me that I also need a set of Addi Lace clicks interchangeables, so I got a set on ebay, and am impatiently waiting for them to come


----------



## tigerlady (Apr 18, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My cynicism kicks and says with all the problems, they need a great customer service if they are to survive!
> 
> I wound up with Hiya Hiya interchangables in the larger size needles. I have only done 2 projects with them so far but the screw connections held pretty well. Did notice a loosening but that was only a seconds worth to retighten. The yarn began to to catch which called my attention to the cable loosening so it acted like a little alarm to call attention before any real knitting disaster occurred.
> 
> ...


check on ebay i got sets of addis very cheaply and same good quality


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

From what I'm reading in this conversation, I'm so glad I never got into Knit Picks needles. I became addicted to Addi Turbo's the very first time I knitted with them. Love them and I've never had a problem. I have arthritis in many places of my hands... yet, I've never had a problem with the metal that Addi uses for their needles. I've never liked aluminum needles. 

I know they are expensive. I sacrafice movies, buying CD's (music), eating out, etc. so that I can afford to buy Addi's. I have them in most sizes and variety of lengths. Over the last five years, I've accumulated them in most sizes and a variety of lengths.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

The first sets of Hiya-Hiyas had a problem with coming loose; they were all replaced by the manufacturer with sets with slightly different joins and they don't come apart any more. I have had problems with the knit-picks coming apart, easily fixed with superglue. The needles have such great points that it's hard to replace them with other needles. The Knit Pro needles that I bought from Deramore fit perfectly on the Knit Picks cables and hold well.


----------



## kpfears (Aug 3, 2011)

I have all the interchangeable needles: KnitPicks Harmony, Addi-Clicks, Denise and (just recently) Hiya Hiya. I have been on the search for the perfect interchangeable. Like you, I had quite a few problems with the KnitPicks needles and just got tired of having my knitting end up off the cables and/or having them replaced. The Addis are okay but I'm obsessive about a smooth join and they don't have it. I have a little "jog" where the join is and my knitting doesn't go smoothly over it. I have found that my Denise needles are wonderful; I have three sets! They were also cheap and I can get different sized cables to make longer ones. The Hiya Hiyas are also wonderful. I just worked with them and have no issues after one project. We'll see how they pan out over time.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I have the Harmony needles and love them. I have not had any problems--hope that continues.

Karen


----------



## Featherstitcher (Apr 9, 2011)

I have the nickel plated Knitpicks and just love them. Especially the points. But you do have to tighten with the little key- makes all the difference for some reason even though you think you have it tight by hand.


----------



## wheelersfarm (May 30, 2011)

I have the Knit Picks interchangeable and would not use anything else, I use them for everything.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess the best are the Addis! I love mine however one time they did become disengaged once and I blame the amount of stitches I had on them plus my pulling and tugging may have cause that problem other than that I love my Addis!


sanchezs said:


> I just had my 3rd problem with the wooden needles tips from Knit Picks and don't think I will be ordering anymore. The wooden tip totally came out of the metal base during my knitting. The set prior the cable came out of the metal base during knitting and the other tip didn't screw down all the way into the cable leaving a gab that kept catching on my knitting. They have happily replaced the two prior and I am sure will do so again but it's no fun to have to stop knitting find a replacement set while waiting for them to send new ones.
> Has one else had a problem or am I just lucky ?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I guess the best are the Addis! I love mine however one time they did become disengaged and I blame the amount of stitches I had on them plus my pulling and tugging may have cause that problem other than that I love my Addis!


sanchezs said:


> I just had my 3rd problem with the wooden needles tips from Knit Picks and don't think I will be ordering anymore. The wooden tip totally came out of the metal base during my knitting. The set prior the cable came out of the metal base during knitting and the other tip didn't screw down all the way into the cable leaving a gab that kept catching on my knitting. They have happily replaced the two prior and I am sure will do so again but it's no fun to have to stop knitting find a replacement set while waiting for them to send new ones.
> Has one else had a problem or am I just lucky ?


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Palenque I am with you on that!


Palenque1978 said:


> From what I'm reading in this conversation, I'm so glad I never got into Knit Picks needles. I became addicted to Addi Turbo's the very first time I knitted with them. Love them and I've never had a problem. I have arthritis in many places of my hands... yet, I've never had a problem with the metal that Addi uses for their needles. I've never liked aluminum needles.
> 
> I know they are expensive. I sacrafice movies, buying CD's (music), eating out, etc. so that I can afford to buy Addi's. I have them in most sizes and variety of lengths. Over the last five years, I've accumulated them in most sizes and a variety of lengths.


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear you are having problems with your Knit Picks needles. I absolutely love mine. I did have a problem with two of the interchangables that wouldn't screw all the way in, but Knit Picks replaced them without any problems. I don't have any issues with them coming apart. Also, I don't have any problems with them coming unscrewed. Are you using the little 'tool' they send to tighten the cable/needle connection? Knit Picks customer service is the best so please let them know if you are having problems.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

I do love my Addi Lace Turbo Clicks. However, the joins do have that little jog. I didn't think the regular point Addis were pointy enough, but the Lace tips are great and very slick. I don't think the Knit Picks are quite as slick as I would like, but the join is great. 

So, the search for the mythical Perfect Needle continues. Rest assured that when my Darn Prettys come, I will let everyone know what I think of them!


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I had a real problem with them not staying connected so screwed them in very tightly and so far they are holding together. I was concerned that I would strip the screw somehow but it didn't. Since then I have invested in the Turbos and I love them!


sanchezs said:


> I just had my 3rd problem with the wooden needles tips from Knit Picks and don't think I will be ordering anymore. The wooden tip totally came out of the metal base during my knitting. The set prior the cable came out of the metal base during knitting and the other tip didn't screw down all the way into the cable leaving a gab that kept catching on my knitting. They have happily replaced the two prior and I am sure will do so again but it's no fun to have to stop knitting find a replacement set while waiting for them to send new ones.
> Has one else had a problem or am I just lucky ?


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

One thing I didn't like about the Harmony's before I bought them was not having a 16" cable. I emailed the company and they told me because they don't have shorter needles the 16" cable wouldn't work with the longer needle. I'm casting on today so we'll see. lynknits


----------



## thumper5316 (Oct 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear about your problems. I have had a set for several years now and have no complaints or problems. I've broken my harmony dps and they have sent replacements with no questions asked. I think they have great customer service. Let them know about your issues.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

I had won a set of KPs and one end was great and the other end would not stay tight no matter what. 2 drops of a good glue later I had become the owner of my favorite circs. When I order from them it will only be for fixed --I can't be bothered with the constant tightening and being nrvous about them falling apart at the wrong moment.


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Oh, hate to hear this because I love mine. Maybe the popularity has caused a quality control issue. Whether you order anymore or not... please report so that they will be aware and able to take steps to fix the overall problem. Maybe I will be ordering more fixed ones in future to eliminate any chance of that problem... I love the points and don't think I can afford the Signatures or Lace Addis that have a similar point. Sorry you have had a problem... I *hate* when I have to stop and search out the right new needle.....


I think you may be right about the quality control issue. There can't be a better company to do business with than KnitPicks, but I've had a problem with size six from the nickel plated interchangeable set. I can't use it because the needles will not accept the cable.

KnitPicks didn't hesitate to send me another set! Same problem! They sent another set! Same problem! After the fourth set, I talked to them on the phone and requested that they check them before sending to me again, but I was told that they couldn't do that, so I'm guessing that the sets are not coming directly to me from KnitPicks.

I really like the nickle plated needles, but I now have 10 size 6 needles (five sets) and still don't have a set I can use. ONE needle out of the ten will accept a cable......but it won't accept all the cables, either.

I've given up. Perhaps, I would be doing KnitPicks a favor to let them know I STILL don't have usable size six needles. I purchased some different needles........ but they are such a GOOD company. I think I'll call them to let them know.

Virginia


----------



## aje127 (Oct 6, 2011)

I get all my needles from ebay. You can order an entire set for what it costs for one pair of needles. (and that includes shipping). Yes they come from China, but when you can get 15 pairs of needles for less than $10 bucks....and, they are bamboo. I've got several sets of needles, double pointed needles, circular needles all different lengths....so far I haven't had any issues at all. (except that I misplace them all the time)


----------



## charbuechner (Apr 12, 2011)

I just bought a set of the KP woods and I am waiting patiently for them to get here.....I have a few sizes already and I have no real concerns...I had a cable come out of the metal thing once so I just put a drop of super glue on it and it has been fine...they do have awesome customer service tho, so if I have a problem I call them.....


----------



## Gab1smom (Aug 9, 2011)

I have heard of people being upset with Needlemaster because they keep coming unscrewed. I have two sets of them and haven't had a problem. After I put my work down, before I start again, I check the connection. Rarely do I need to tighten but I think it's a great habit to get into. I have HiyaHiya needles in the small sizes and love them. I do the same thing with them but they haven't came apart either. I can't afford the expensive needles but certainly can understand why one would be upset with they coming apart.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Loistec said:


> I ordered their "try it" set and am having a problem with the join coming unscrewed. Won't be buying anymore from them. :thumbdown:


Did you use the tightening tool. You cannot finger tighten the needles and have them hold as they are too small to grip enough. Use the little wire tool or a jar gripper to tighten the needles onto the cable.


----------



## Sharlie (Feb 28, 2011)

I bought 3 sets of Harmony needles for myself, daughter and good friend for Christmas. We all had problems with them. Wood coming out of the metal base. They are so pretty but like much of what is made in China it does not hold up. Price point is important but ....... I returned all 3 sets and had them replaces with the metal ones. I wish I had asked for a refund. Thought I was being unreasonable. I wish I had tried some other interchangeable needle companies. live and learn.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

i have had the knit pick wood needles for at least 5 years and they always came undone from cable in the middle of projects. i finally ordered more cables and crazy glued them in place and they are fine now. just needed to spend more on the cables. i had bought each needle seperate so as to spread out the expense.


----------



## Kiwi_knitter (Jul 1, 2011)

I have never used these particular wooden needles, but I have tried wooden needles a few times in my life and have never enjoyed them, when I came over to USA from New Zealand 8years ago I brought with me a pair of Stainless steel size 10 which is a 3 and 1/4mm
plus a size 8 4mm..I am so glad I did,I love my stainless steel Knitting needles, the stitches just glide off the needles, I have bought metal needles here, they are painted with a metalic paint which wears off, and the stitches just do not glide off the same. I think all the knitting needles we get in New Zealand are from England, well they were when I bought mine.
I left with my sister in NZ a needle bag full of every size needle I would ever want, all of them are stainless steel, for sure when I next visit I shall definitely be bringing my knitting needles with me, I suppose it really is what you get used to. But as for the wooden ones, I never could get to like those at all, just a matter of choice I suppose.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

I had the "join" problem w/my Addi turbos just as I was at the most tricky part of my pattern. I was pretty ticked off, but have learned to push my yarn forward on the metal part, and not before the join. It works, but I expected a better product than that from Addi. I guess I can't complain. I got a full set for only $95 on e-Bay.


----------



## goldnote (Jun 10, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> i have had the knit pick wood needles for at least 5 years and they always came undone from cable in the middle of projects. i finally ordered more cables and crazy glued them in place and they are fine now. just needed to spend more on the cables. i had bought each needle seperate so as to spread out the expense.


What a great idea!!!!  I think I'll try doing that w/my Addis!


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

wheelersfarm said:


> I have the Knit Picks interchangeable and would not use anything else, I use them for everything.


Total agreement here.


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

My harmony kept coming loose so I griped one end with my coated jewelry making pliers, tightened using the little tool provided - and promptly managed to strip the threads. I blame me for that and decided all things that screw together eventually come loose with constant movement. Now I check the fastenings for tightness quite often and have had no problems.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> i have had the knit pick wood needles for at least 5 years and they always came undone from cable in the middle of projects. i finally ordered more cables and crazy glued them in place and they are fine now. just needed to spend more on the cables. i had bought each needle seperate so as to spread out the expense.


are you saying you glued the cables to be fixed now?


----------



## RV Granny (Jul 17, 2011)

I also have had a problem. I ordered the 16" circulars and the connection between the cable and needles were rough and my yarn kept catching on it. They replaced the needles with no problem, but they were the same way. Don't think I'll try their circulars any more, although I am very pleased with the dpn's.


----------



## deenie (Jan 24, 2011)

I had the same problem plus my cords are all knotted at the bottome because the screw came off. will never buy them again/ I do love the hiya set they are great.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

yes the needles are fixed with the glue. just make sure that you wear gloves with the glue and wipe the site that is joined so now glue is outside. i love the wood and it is so smooth. would not like metal due the work slips too much and my guage goes off.


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

I just ordered their straights and haven't yet used them, (size 5 so waiting for something to do that small). Never used the set, but that would be bad to lose it in the middle of your knitting. I did order their harmony wooden cable needles and have used them. I like how they have grooves to "hold" the yarn on while you do the stitiches on the needle. They were smalle than in the pic though.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Well, I have stated on KP many times that I was not happy with the Harmony needles. Had several problems with their starter set (won't list here) and then decided to order Addi Clicks interchangeables; which I totally love...no problems at all...well worth the money. My theory is...if you buy something it should work...not have to wait for a replacement.


----------



## TooToo (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a set of Denise and have knit many projects with them and can't think of any needles being better. I use them for everything, straight, circular, and they have never given me a problem. They connect and disconnect to the cable very easily and have never come apart. After reading all the comments I think I am lucky to have them.
Jean


----------



## alafare1874 (Oct 2, 2011)

I had a size 9 come loose from the metal base. KP replaced it right away. When I use them now I try to keep my fingers on the metal base when snugging the cable with the pin. I noticed when my fingers were on the wood part it really twisted the needle against the base.
I really like these needles so the precaution isn't a problem.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> i have had the knit pick wood needles for at least 5 years and they always came undone from cable in the middle of projects. i finally ordered more cables and crazy glued them in place and they are fine now. just needed to spend more on the cables. i had bought each needle seperate so as to spread out the expense.


I did the same thing and they are my go to circulars now. I love them so much I don't mind the expense of buying extra cables


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I know others who like their Denise set, too. My issue with them is they are plastic! I hate plastic and try to avoid it whenever I can. I don't even like many acrylic yarns because they feel like plastic when I work with them. And then when I factor in the petroleum content of plastic, it give me a good self-righteous feeling to not use them.


----------



## LuLuLeesa (Jan 26, 2011)

I have something worse...I bought Brittany dp needles for socks, and after the first pair, one, the tip actually broke, then the other night, one snapped in half. I couldn't believe how week they were. I use the Takumi, and I picked up the Brittany because they happen to be lighter, but I didn't think they were less strong until now. I am very disappointed in the Brittany dp and won't purchase them again. I know I have a heavy hand but it is ridiculous how they split and break.


----------



## Andrea in TN (Aug 17, 2011)

dizzileesa said:


> I have something worse...I bought Brittany dp needles for socks, and after the first pair, one, the tip actually broke, then the other night, one snapped in half. I couldn't believe how week they were. I use the Takumi, and I picked up the Brittany because they happen to be lighter, but I didn't think they were less strong until now. I am very disappointed in the Brittany dp and won't purchase them again. I know I have a heavy hand but it is ridiculous how they split and break.


It probably isn't your hands. I have had this happen a couple of different times and it was obvious there was a defect in the needle itself. I don't have a heavy hand because of arthritis


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

flginny said:


> Dreamweaver said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, hate to hear this because I love mine. Maybe the popularity has caused a quality control issue. Whether you order anymore or not... please report so that they will be aware and able to take steps to fix the overall problem. Maybe I will be ordering more fixed ones in future to eliminate any chance of that problem... I love the points and don't think I can afford the Signatures or Lace Addis that have a similar point. Sorry you have had a problem... I *hate* when I have to stop and search out the right new needle.....
> ...


----------



## kehinkle (Apr 30, 2011)

Love mine. Have both the harmony wood and the metal. Almost use them exclusively. Tighten the tips down using the little tool for it. I have also used a safety pin or sewing needle that fits in the little hole to tighten. I have had my sets for over a year.


----------



## sararose (Mar 11, 2011)

I love the Hiya, Hiya set needles and have been buying one size at a time as I had a bit of money. They are wonderful. It is a good idea to fast and save that money for 1 meal towards these needles. This way you can over times put together all the sizes.
Sararose


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

I just got my set of Knit Picks Harmony interchangables needles yesterday. I had tied the "Try me kit" and loved them.
Yes you do need to use the toll thet comes with it to get a good tight fit. All some of the times the needle is hard to screw to because there may be a small pice of metal on the threads. Just get a pair of piler to hold on to the needle and rescrew it in. It is a little hard to hold on to the needle with your bare hand. Bell


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

When I bought the large set of Hiya Hiya it saved me about $15-20 in the set. So that is what I did. And I love the fact they provide a cloth, not plastic, case for them


----------



## LuLuLeesa (Jan 26, 2011)

Andrea in TN said:


> It probably isn't your hands. I have had this happen a couple of different times and it was obvious there was a defect in the needle itself. I don't have a heavy hand because of arthritis


That is what I was thinking, I have carpel tunnel in both wrists, and I suppose I was trying to come up with an excuse. I won't purchase them anymore. I have never had needles snap on me like that.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

OH MY MERCY! I was going to put the Harmony Interchangeables on my Christmas list, now I am afraid to. I have a size 6 in the fixed 16" size and love it. Hugs, Betty L


----------



## lannieb (Apr 28, 2011)

I have had my harmony needles for quite a while and still love them. 
In reading all the responses to this question I have to wonder if people are pushing their stitches along or pulling on the cable to get the stitches up to be worked on or off the needle. The only time I have had trouble is when I pull heavily on the cable in this way, it will come out if you do, as will many other makes, even some fixed. Also, when they are new, sometimes you have to "acquaint" the needle to the cable, by screwing them on very carefully and slowly, making sure you do not strip out the threads. I always use the little tightening tool and something rubbery to hold onto the needle with. I have never had any problems when I do this.
Hope this helps!


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

Hey Lannie B. I'm going to cast on my first project on Harmony needles after lunch. Thanks for the tip about something rubbery to hold the needle while you tighten it. I'll let you all know my experience with them. After reading all the postings I was almost ready to send them back but I'm going to try them and see how they work out. lynknits


----------



## RavinRed (Apr 18, 2011)

I got a set of Harmony interchangeables for my birthday in September (5th). I have been using them exclusively since I received them. I even ordered the size 13 and 15 tips after a month. I love these needles! I currently have 2 projects going - a sweater on #7 and some gloves on #4 which I am doing magic loop. I have even taken to doing my scarves and items that I used to do on straights to these knit picks needles. I do not have any problems with the joins - they are smooth. I have one set of needles that are a bit tighter on the cables and need to not only be tightened using the tool, but screwed in the last bit using the tool. Once the tips are tightened (all sizes) they do not come off the cables and everything seems to go smoothly. I was a bit concerned about the #4 needles doing the magic loop for something so small like a glove-----they seemed so delicate I thought they might break, but they are just fine. I am so glad I asked for these needles! and my DH is even happier since he just remarked yesterday how I have used my b-day present every day since I got it.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

lynknits said:


> One thing I didn't like about the Harmony's before I bought them was not having a 16" cable. I emailed the company and they told me because they don't have shorter needles the 16" cable wouldn't work with the longer needle. I'm casting on today so we'll see. lynknits


Check with Knit Pro, they have the smaller interchangeable #2 and #3 so they might have the shorter cable too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This discussion is the most balanced one I have read so far on these needles. Previous posts have been so lopsidedly positive that I almost felt like something wrong with me for not getting them. Grateful for the ability of people to be able to be critical in a constructive manner. This is what we need if our information base is to be solid. thanx all


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

MarySandra said:


> lynknits said:
> 
> 
> > One thing I didn't like about the Harmony's before I bought them was not having a 16" cable. I emailed the company and they told me because they don't have shorter needles the 16" cable wouldn't work with the longer needle. I'm casting on today so we'll see. lynknits
> ...


Oh I forgot to say made by the same company so interchangeable.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> I just had my 3rd problem with the wooden needles tips from Knit Picks and don't think I will be ordering anymore. The wooden tip totally came out of the metal base during my knitting. The set prior the cable came out of the metal base during knitting and the other tip didn't screw down all the way into the cable leaving a gab that kept catching on my knitting. They have happily replaced the two prior and I am sure will do so again but it's no fun to have to stop knitting find a replacement set while waiting for them to send new ones.
> Has one else had a problem or am I just lucky ?


I have all sizes in the Knit Picks Harmony and Knit Pro Symphonie interchangeables. I have only had a problem with one cable that pulled out of the metal holder. I love them for the feel, weight and sharp tip.


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Now I'm really confused about what to buy. I was going to put in an order with Santa Clause to give me some for Christmas. Now I don't know what to do. I'm going to save this discussion and check on the net to find more info.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Harmony are now available at some local yarn stores.lys. If there is a store in your area, you could check them out before you buy them. Jinx


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

I am also a little upset with Knit Picks right now because in the middle of a project on a airplane the needle started to catch my yarn. There was a small split where the different colored wood came together and it didn't show up until apparently the yarn had rubbed some of the varnish off? So I'm on a airplane at the beginning of a trip. I can't use a different set of needles because of gauge and this was what I was going to be working on on my vacation. Granted I had other little things to knit that I brought with me but this was the one I was looking forward to being able to spend airplane time knitting.
So I get home and go to the yarn shop where I got the needles and they are totally out of the needles I'm using and don't put in any effort to check when they will get some, they just say they are sorry I live three towns away and they are sorry. I call Knit Pics and they are very nice and are sending me a new needle no questions asked.
So yes they are good with customer service but I lost over a weeks worth of planned knitting. Now I will never use those needles again on a trip. I will use my Denise which are a great buy for the money and I love them.


----------



## BellaC. (Jul 31, 2011)

can you tell me where you found the Hiya Hiya needles. I would like to try them . And are they as good as the ones at Knit Picks..Thanks


----------



## mcpaetz (Sep 29, 2011)

for unknown reasons, I have had difficulty with the needle tips staying attached to the cable and with a bit of a 'snaggy' junction with one of the needle tips. I thought probably just the way I put them together. my sister uses them all the time with great success.


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I just want to warn you ladies, that many of these needles sold on ebay are imposers of the Addis and other makes.
If you are happy with them, than it really doesn't matter, but if you aren't happy, it might be the reason.

I can't wait to get info on the darn pretty needles, they are just a tad more expensive than the knitpicks yet they are made in the USA!!! 

Please make sure that when you get them you post your comments about them, and please make the title of the thread Darn Pretty Needles or something to that effect so we know it's you!!!! (TRIPLERANSOM)

Thanks


----------



## cheron16 (Apr 8, 2011)

I love my knit picks ,have used for years with no problems till this summer I ordered some more in different sizes and have had nothing but problems One pair replaced three times before it was finally ok Tips broken on two pair on delivery. All were replaced with no problems . The finish is not as shiny as old ones used wax paper and buffed much better i think they have a quality problem right now ,need to hear about it so hopefully they get the message


----------



## gudrung (Sep 3, 2011)

Have aset ofneedles,Ithink the are BOYE& are very happy with them. you can lenghten the cable s to adjust for afgahns by screwing them together& the set comes in sizes 2 to 15.lol


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

no probs with mine. i am very happy with them!


----------



## kdlc (Aug 31, 2011)

addi now has a bamboo set of clicks, they are more expensive by about 5 dollars than the others and for those of you that cant affort addis. Try a set of Denise needles, they are only about 50 for a set or the deluxe set is 80. I have a set for sale if someone should want to try a set.


----------



## kdlc (Aug 31, 2011)

if you cant afford addis, try Denise. I have both for sale if needed, but they are retail as I own a store.


----------



## GrannyH (Jul 4, 2011)

Try holding the needle with an old balloon or one of those floppy circular rubber jar-top openers. I keep both around for jar opening, tightening my interchangeables, and hand sewing (for pulling needles through thick fabric).

I love my nickel-plated Knit Picks needles.


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

I received a set of Harmony Interchangables and I had the same problem as you did, needle pulled out of the the metal join. This has happened twice. Both times I was easily given replacements. But you just bought yours and I got mine 3 years ago as a gift, looks like they haven't resolved that problem yet. I love to knit with them, to quote others, they are the best wood for that price. Wonder if the problem will ever be fixed?


----------



## boncamp (Mar 11, 2011)

I adore my Knitpicks harmony wood needles. Use them for everything. Only one problem with a size 9 connection and they replaced immediately, no questions asked. I love the sharp points and the smoothness of the wood,the yarn slides easily over them. I find the addi's too blunt for my taste. Have been looking at the Addi lace clicks and am wondering if they have the same blunt nose? Comments?


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

Have a set of Denise interchangeables and I do like them. The clicking system keeps the cable and needle join secure throughout your project. I wish they were woods though, as the synthetic does slow you down some. Highly recommend for a newbie.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for heads up.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

I just got my set of harmony interchangables in the mail yesterday. I will go through and check all of them today to make sure they all screw in correctly. Thanks for posting this or I may not have bothered, and then if a problem did happen I would be in real trouble. This is a very helpful conversation for me. Thanks!


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

i ordered the 'try out' set. there are a lot of problems. the acrylic is just horrid. pretty but impossible to knit with. the nickel ones are great but the join had the space like someone else said. let my son at it and now it's smooth but its also permanent. the wooden ones are rough and seem very flimsy in size 6. i knit very tightly (control issues) and haven't really done more than a test swatch just to play. i'm afraid i'll break them. i really like the cables though wish they fit other needles.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

gudrung said:


> Have aset ofneedles,Ithink the are BOYE& are very happy with them. you can lenghten the cable s to adjust for afgahns by screwing them together& the set comes in sizes 2 to 15.lol


I like my Boyes too, I just wish they would make longer cables as I do most of my knitting on 42" cables and when you are usings sock yarn you have to fuss over the jointing cable connection.


----------



## leeannj (Aug 9, 2011)

When I called the first time to get my cables replaced, nobody recorded my call. Now my sock needles keep breaking, and they got out of the slots in the package. I've tried to gauge them with three different gauges, and they don't match up with any. I'll probably order yarn again, but not needles.


----------



## shshipp (Oct 9, 2011)

I love my knit picks needles. I agree, you have to tighten them every use. I particularly like the very sharp points on these needles, easy slick knitting


----------



## 3mom (Apr 20, 2011)

Personally I think you all should try the square needles. You may not like them the first time or two you use them, but they are much easier on your hands.


----------



## dejavu8136 (Feb 25, 2011)

I love my nickle knitpicks interchangeables, but I have experienced the issues of the cable coming undone from the join. Also, the needles loosened, even though I use the little tool. Both times, I had a sweater on the needles and had to scramble to recapture the stitches. Annoying, frustrating and stressful, to say the least. Knitpicks were very good in replacing the damaged goods, but I really wish they would get on the ball and make improvements to the product. If other brands don't have these issues, then Knitpicks needs to go back to the drawing board.


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

I have seen the square needles at my LYS. What is the purpose??
I have the try it harmonies and so far so good. I love the woods so much that I haven't even tried the nickel or acrylic.
i just ordered the harmony wood dpn set. Hope it works well. Thanks to all of you and your comments.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

I have had Knit Pick needles for yrs and both love them and hate them. I have every size, wood, nickel and the new acrylics. My latest purchase included a needle where the cable doesn't screw all the way in to the needle. Annoying, but not critical on this size. It doesn't snag, or else I would be sending it back. My issue is with the cables. Almost all of mine are way too easily pulled out of their metal screw. I am getting really good at supergluing them back in. But in truth, I shouldn't have to. Knit Picks is really great about replacements, but I agree... who wants to have your tools fall apart in the middle of a project. I am going to forward a link to this conversation to Knit Picks. They need to know they have a problem. I have debated whether to switch to Addis and have decided I have too much money tied up in my Knit Picks to chuck them. But I think from now on I will invest in Addis, especially now that they have improved their cables to be more flexible.


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> From what I'm reading in this conversation, I'm so glad I never got into Knit Picks needles. I became addicted to Addi Turbo's the very first time I knitted with them. Love them and I've never had a problem. I have arthritis in many places of my hands... yet, I've never had a problem with the metal that Addi uses for their needles. I've never liked aluminum needles.
> 
> I know they are expensive. I sacrafice movies, buying CD's (music), eating out, etc. so that I can afford to buy Addi's. I have them in most sizes and variety of lengths. Over the last five years, I've accumulated them in most sizes and a variety of lengths.


Ditto. I only have to buy Addi's once. One pair I use alot has worn the coating off. They are no longer silver in color, But still work great. Can't beat that kind of longevity.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

BABYANDBOO'SMOTHER said:


> Personally I think you all should try the square needles. You may not like them the first time or two you use them, but they are much easier on your hands.


Actually, I have one of the Kollage straights in --I think--Size 10. I don't use straights much any more, but I like that needle quite well. It's a bit heavy in that large size, but it certainly is a nice needle to work with.

I tried one of their little 9" circs, though, and it was awful! The tip was too long to knit with comfortably and the join was so rough that I finally had to cut the cord, because the stitches simply would not slide back up onto the tip. I won't be trying those again anytime soon!


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

boncamp said:


> I adore my Knitpicks harmony wood needles. Use them for everything. Only one problem with a size 9 connection and they replaced immediately, no questions asked. I love the sharp points and the smoothness of the wood,the yarn slides easily over them. I find the addi's too blunt for my taste. Have been looking at the Addi lace clicks and am wondering if they have the same blunt nose? Comments?


The Addi lace points are very pointy.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

boncamp said:


> I adore my Knitpicks harmony wood needles. Use them for everything. Only one problem with a size 9 connection and they replaced immediately, no questions asked. I love the sharp points and the smoothness of the wood,the yarn slides easily over them. I find the addi's too blunt for my taste. Have been looking at the Addi lace clicks and am wondering if they have the same blunt nose? Comments?


I have a set of Lace clicks. They are considerably pointier than the regular Addis. Also, I think the taper is longer on them than the regular Addis. They are not weapons-class pointy like the KPs, but they are also a lot slicker than the Harmony woods.


----------



## knittinsis (Jan 24, 2011)

I've had mine for years and love them. Two things you could try: when you attach the needles, don't grip the wood while twisting, grip the metal only. Also, when you tighten, use the little tool or a safety pin for that matter and "hold" onto it while twisting. This will allow you to tighten the screw to the maximum. Hope this helps!


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> Now I'm really confused about what to buy. I was going to put in an order with Santa Clause to give me some for Christmas. Now I don't know what to do. I'm going to save this discussion and check on the net to find more info.


Wynn11, don't let us discourage you! You will probably be very happy with your choice! Most of us, if maybe not all, are happy with our needles. We have just chimed in to admit that in a few cases.....there are imperfections!

Could you get my needles away from me! NO WAY!

Virginia


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

I think you may be right about the quality control issue. There can't be a better company to do business with than KnitPicks, but I've had a problem with size six from the nickel plated interchangeable set. I can't use it because the needles will not accept the cable.

KnitPicks didn't hesitate to send me another set! Same problem! They sent another set! Same problem! After the fourth set, I talked to them on the phone and requested that they check them before sending to me again, but I was told that they couldn't do that, so I'm guessing that the sets are not coming directly to me from KnitPicks.

I really like the nickle plated needles, but I now have 10 size 6 needles (five sets) and still don't have a set I can use. ONE needle out of the ten will accept a cable......but it won't accept all the cables, either.

I've given up. Perhaps, I would be doing KnitPicks a favor to let them know I STILL don't have usable size six needles. I purchased some different needles........ but they are such a GOOD company. I think I'll call them to let them know.

Virginia[/quote]

VIRGINIA, I agree..... I also have been having all kinds of problems with the size 6 US of the nickle needles & I do not like the Acrylic at all.... and the wooden ones are fair.... But I've had a problem with the connection of them too.......
I know that I will NOT be getting any more of the KnitPicks, the KnitPro (one set) that I purchased works fine...... No problems yet...... I Think that I'll stick to Addi's..... I love My Interchangeables of my Addi Turbo Clicks & I am hoping for a set of the Addi Lace clicks for my Birthday (the end of this month) or for Christmas.......
I'm going to stick with, what works for me......
CBCarol


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> Now I'm really confused about what to buy. I was going to put in an order with Santa Clause to give me some for Christmas. Now I don't know what to do. I'm going to save this discussion and check on the net to find more info.


Wynn, Check out all of the options --Addi, KP, HiyaHiya, Darn Pretty, whatever else--and be sure to look at the different materials--bamboo, metal, wood, even plastic or acrylic.

It also makes a difference what you will be knitting. Much to my surprise, I liked my KP Zephyr well enough when I was working on a Kureyon (wool) scarf. With an Acrylic yarn, it was way too sticky. I love my Addis, but on a slippery yarn, they are murder!

Eventually, you will make a good decision. If you don't like them, you can always sell them and try again!


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

x


----------



## Buff (Oct 2, 2011)

Someone mentioned this already but I want to emphasize it.

When tightening any brand of interchangeable needles do NOT grip the needle itself (or the cable) to tighten, hold only metal and metal. Also, as I mentioned in a previous post, things screwed together will naturally loosen with use - keep an eye on the connection. Lastly, surely no one is pulling their needles out by yanking on the cable...

I don't mean to be offensive but use your head - and treat your tools with some respect.


----------



## RGlad (Jul 16, 2011)

So I just checked my new set of harmony interchangables that arrived yesterday, and one size 9 has a problem, rough metal end like it was caught in a machine or something. Guess I will be calling customer service on this. Disappointing as this is the size I was going to start my next project with.


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

I use their metal needles with the red plastic wire for 40in circulars 2.5mm and they pulled out of the metal twice. I was in the middle of a sock. I had to pick up all the stiches and put them onto another pair of the same size and called them. They replaced them. They are made in India. But my Pony needles also made in India never pulled out. I think that at the point between the metal and the wire there is a tiny "bump" and if you knit tightly it happens on the matals. BBut I never bought a pair of interchangeables, too worrysome.


----------



## Lady Greywolf (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a set of knitting needles that have the changeable tips and found that if I wrap a small piece of plumber's teflon tape on them they don't come undone, good thing is the teflon tape isn't that expensive and if you ever need to stop a shower head from dripping you're all set. LOL

Julie


----------



## Lady Greywolf (Aug 17, 2011)

While were on the subject of circular needles is there a company that makes 9" needles, I think I saw something once but maybe I'm mistaken.


Julie


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I've been reading all the reviews and all your experiences with the wood needles. 
My husband's last job involved reworking every product that was tooled in India, "to save money". The company took a nose dive "saving money" and he lost his job. The problem as I see it is the quality control is missing. I am guessing the factory is in poor condition,with poor lighting and ventilation. Most likely children are doing a lot of the work. They pump out thousands of needles, so can afford to replace them many times over for every customer.
I am not bashing other's choices or socioeconomic situations. I do think the problem with the product is not with the consumer, but with manufacturing standards, and we keep feeding the beast in our search for a deal.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Palenque1978 said:


> From what I'm reading in this conversation, I'm so glad I never got into Knit Picks needles. I became addicted to Addi Turbo's the very first time I knitted with them. Love them and I've never had a problem. I have arthritis in many places of my hands... yet, I've never had a problem with the metal that Addi uses for their needles. I've never liked aluminum needles.
> 
> I know they are expensive. I sacrafice movies, buying CD's (music), eating out, etc. so that I can afford to buy Addi's. I have them in most sizes and variety of lengths. Over the last five years, I've accumulated them in most sizes and a variety of lengths.


I just received my first Addi lace circular needles, and I love them! The yarn just glides right off. I also have arthritis in my hands, and the yarn just moves so easily, I don't find myself tugging it, so my hands hurt less. I'm working on a shawl for my mom for Christmas, and I was using my old bamboo circulars, but the connection was snagging the yarn. I'm moving along much quicker now!


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> Palenque1978 said:
> 
> 
> > From what I'm reading in this conversation, I'm so glad I never got into Knit Picks needles. I became addicted to Addi Turbo's the very first time I knitted with them. Love them and I've never had a problem. I have arthritis in many places of my hands... yet, I've never had a problem with the metal that Addi uses for their needles. I've never liked aluminum needles.
> ...


I am having the same pleasant experience with my Addi Lace set. The yarn does move along easier, and all hand, shoulder fatigue is gone.


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

dizzileesa said:


> I have something worse...I bought Brittany dp needles for socks, and after the first pair, one, the tip actually broke, then the other night, one snapped in half. I couldn't believe how week they were. I use the Takumi, and I picked up the Brittany because they happen to be lighter, but I didn't think they were less strong until now. I am very disappointed in the Brittany dp and won't purchase them again. I know I have a heavy hand but it is ridiculous how they split and break.


The first pair of Brittany dpn's I purchased were size 2. The set came with 6 needles because they are fragile being so thin. Right off the bat, I broke one (heavy handed), then paid attention to my grip, and haven't had a problem with them since. I like them a lot.

As for my Harmonies, I prefer to knit with them. I had a cable pull out of the metal part -- my fault because I pulled on it. It reinserted it into the fitting (kind of snapped in), and it hasn't come out since! I just have to be more careful and aware when I'm tugging on the knitting!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

oops! mistake ...


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I also love the addi turbo lace. Besides the cost, I have several projects going on at the same time, so the sets don't work for me. I have been buying Addis one by one as I need them -- using coupons and discounts makes it easier too.


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

I've had Knitpicks for a while now. My latest project the cable broke at the join and took the needle with it!

Needless to say, I'm not ordering their needles anymore.

I'm looking to get a different brand now.

I have AddiClicks in wood and nickel. I'm now looking to get Hiya Hiya needles, just to have another brand to work with.

Shari


----------



## dejavu8136 (Feb 25, 2011)

I had a circular Kollage and found it worse than useless. The yarn continually snagged at the join, so I constantly had to ease the stitches onto the needle. This got old really quickly! Even though they were quite expensive, I gave them away and hoped the new owner had better luck or more patience than I.


----------



## JannyW (Apr 2, 2011)

I've been using my Harmony circulars pretty much exclusively for about 2 years and have just recently had a problem with the cable pulling out. KnitPicks actually replaced both sizes even tho I've only had a problem with one  Have never had a problem with the tips.


----------



## lynknits (Aug 7, 2011)

I tried the Harmony needles today and didn't like them at all. The yarn I was using was a dark purple and there was no contrast between the yarn and the #4 needle and I couldn't see a darn thing! The needle felt very fragile, I'm a tight knitter and I have strong fingers but I felt if I had been using a heavier yarn or exerted more pressure the needle would snap. I'm going to try something larger both in yarn and needle size. So far I'm not impressed. lynknits


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

dejavu8136 said:


> I had a circular Kollage and found it worse than useless. The yarn continually snagged at the join, so I constantly had to ease the stitches onto the needle. This got old really quickly! Even though they were quite expensive, I gave them away and hoped the new owner had better luck or more patience than I.


That was my experience also. Only, I finally had to cut the cable because I could not get the stitches back onto the tip. I wouldn't have wished those things on anyone else anyway!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Tripleransom said:


> dejavu8136 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a circular Kollage and found it worse than useless. The yarn continually snagged at the join, so I constantly had to ease the stitches onto the needle. This got old really quickly! Even though they were quite expensive, I gave them away and hoped the new owner had better luck or more patience than I.
> ...


I found that the Kollage crochet needles are very nice to work with.... but I had never tried the knitting needles... Thanks for the info.....


----------



## Jmthomp032 (Oct 9, 2011)

Give them a call and they will replace at no charge.


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

I've done that many times. I know they'll do it with no problems. Everytime I use my Knitpicks, I wind up doing that. I'm getting tired of doing it all the time.

Thanks anyway.

Shari


----------



## cside (Jan 29, 2011)

one of my cables have separated(and they replaced) and I also have 1 cable that will screw not in all the way. I have not had time to return that one yet. It is a bit annoying not to get it right from the start!


----------



## Betty Tustin (May 14, 2011)

Are you speaking of the Harmoney needles from Knit Picks?
WVBetty



sanchezs said:


> I just had my 3rd problem with the wooden needles tips from Knit Picks and don't think I will be ordering anymore. The wooden tip totally came out of the metal base during my knitting. The set prior the cable came out of the metal base during knitting and the other tip didn't screw down all the way into the cable leaving a gab that kept catching on my knitting. They have happily replaced the two prior and I am sure will do so again but it's no fun to have to stop knitting find a replacement set while waiting for them to send new ones.
> Has one else had a problem or am I just lucky ?


----------



## eneurian (May 4, 2011)

Buff said:


> Someone mentioned this already but I want to emphasize it.
> 
> When tightening any brand of interchangeable needles do NOT grip the needle itself (or the cable) to tighten, hold only metal and metal. Also, as I mentioned in a previous post, things screwed together will naturally loosen with use - keep an eye on the connection. Lastly, surely no one is pulling their needles out by yanking on the cable...
> 
> I don't mean to be offensive but use your head - and treat your tools with some respect.


sorry but that is a bit offensive. i am trying to touch only the teensy tiny metal part but cannot grip it and apply enough force to get the teensy tiny screw into the bollocksed up threaded hole. my son (6'2',280#, psychopathically enraged) used rubberized needle nosed pliers and a great deal of physical welly to get the threads to seat. that is why they are now permanent.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

I've had a several of Denise Needles for YEARS now, and won't use anything else. They are plastic, but are smooth to use, and don't hang up on anything I have knitted so far. Why several sets? Cuz I constantly have a WIP and need the same size needles/cables for the new one. I've tried several sets, ie Boye, Plymouth Bamboo ... and don't like ANY of them because they keep coming loose. DN has several cable sizes and can have more (I've done 60" afghans on them) added wth connectors they include, used in sequence of sizes. They also have ends for the cables so they can be used as straight needles. Wouldn't be without them and compared to the 'others' very inexpensive.


----------



## MarySandra (Mar 23, 2011)

GMADRAGON2 said:


> I've had a several of Denise Needles for YEARS now, and won't use anything else. They are plastic, but are smooth to use, and don't hang up on anything I have knitted so far. Why several sets? Cuz I constantly have a WIP and need the same size needles/cables for the new one. I've tried several sets, ie Boye, Plymouth Bamboo ... and don't like ANY of them because they keep coming loose. DN has several cable sizes and can have more (I've done 60" afghans on them) added wth connectors they include, used in sequence of sizes. They also have ends for the cables so they can be used as straight needles. Wouldn't be without them and compared to the 'others' very inexpensive.


I agree with you, I just wish they had needles in smaller sizes and smaller cables, but I love the feel of the Denise needles. I had one set and found another one a few months ago in a thrift store with one #8 missing, I got the set for $2.00 and ordered the #8 from Denise. So happy about that. Plus everything is made in the USA even the packaging. It's nice when you can support your own country what ever country that is.


----------



## GMADRAGON2 (Apr 20, 2011)

[I agree with you, I just wish they had needles in smaller sizes and smaller cables, but I love the feel of the Denise needles. I had one set and found another one a few months ago in a thrift store with one #8 missing, I got the set for $2.00 and ordered the #8 from Denise. So happy about that. Plus everything is made in the USA even the packaging. It's nice when you can support your own country what ever country that is.[/quote]

AND, most of the time, during October, they contribute a portion of their sales to Breast Cancer Research when you buy the pink set of needles. They (Denise) are just a click away on the 'Net and are quick to see you get what you need. Local US Company, so the dollars (ALL of them) stay in the US. A plus in my book!


----------



## amominak (Oct 9, 2011)

I love the points on my Harmony Wood interchangeables but I, too, have had 2 sets of tips replaced by KnitPicks awesome customer service. The problem I had was with two layers of the wood splitting apart and the tip, then just broke off. I always use the tool, until recently. I purchased a set of Hiya Hiya metal interchangeables and LOVE them. I now use the little rubber grippers on my Harmony needles as well. I will say that the join on the Hiya Hiya's is much smoother, having had no catching issues at all. They are about the exact same price as the Harmony too.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

jinx said:


> When I received my harmony interchangeable set I needed to have two sizes replaced because they would not screw to the cable. Then I had to have one replaced because the tip became lose. They have wonderful customer service. They just need much better quality control. I will still continue to buy them because when they work they are the best needles around. Jinx


Agreed. Have also had to have some replacements but will continue to buy them.
Susan


----------



## andreah (Apr 27, 2011)

So far my Harmonys are working just great. I do tighten them as suggested with the little tool they come with, though
Andrea


----------



## Anniern (Sep 18, 2011)

I just got my Addi Lace interchangeable needles this week. I bought them on E-bay too. They are wonderful. So smooth to knit with. Highly recommend them.


----------



## AuntJMae (Feb 25, 2011)

Thought I'd chime in here. I first bought a size 7 16" circular needle when I was working on a lot of hats for a KP member. I love them. I often choose projects that I can use them on. I find the needle a bit short at first, but fine later and, because they are not cumbersome, they're easy on my RA inflicted hands and shoulders.
I have two sets of interchangeables: size 7 and 8 to use for sweaters and they're great once I figured out how to tighten the little screws. Just last night I decided to order 16# sizes 6 and 8 to do things for the holidays. I use bamboo for most things, both good ones and the cheapos that come in rarely-used sizes. I have a set of what look like acupuncture needles from China that I use for very small sizes because they tolerate the tight tension that sometimes comes with knitting tiny things like doll clothes and Alan Dart critters. Don't feel the need right now to have a huge set of interchangeables...don't need them, either.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Like you I LOVE my Addis. I too have sacrificed in other areas to buy Addis. I would not be able to knit nearly as long or as much without them. For me, they're the best!!! and worth every penny!


Palenque1978 said:


> From what I'm reading in this conversation, I'm so glad I never got into Knit Picks needles. I became addicted to Addi Turbo's the very first time I knitted with them. Love them and I've never had a problem. I have arthritis in many places of my hands... yet, I've never had a problem with the metal that Addi uses for their needles. I've never liked aluminum needles.
> 
> I know they are expensive. I sacrafice movies, buying CD's (music), eating out, etc. so that I can afford to buy Addi's. I have them in most sizes and variety of lengths. Over the last five years, I've accumulated them in most sizes and a variety of lengths.


----------



## 5gbq13 (Aug 2, 2011)

I use Denise and love them.


----------



## sandisnow44 (Jul 1, 2011)

Many of the other threads here about needles from Knit Picks made them sound like something I should look into. But now I'm not too sure. Good customer service is important, but it can be annoying to constantly have problems and have to wait for replacements. Looks like they need better quality control. I guess I'll be looking for some different interchangeable needles.


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

sandisnow44 said:


> Many of the other threads here about needles from Knit Picks made them sound like something I should look into. But now I'm not too sure. Good customer service is important, but it can be annoying to constantly have problems and have to wait for replacements. Looks like they need better quality control. I guess I'll be looking for some different interchangeable needles.


Well, why not get the Options set from Knit Picks and try them. You may love them and get lucky with no quality problems. For $20, it's worth a try. Then you can go on to others if you want to. I like my Addi Turbo Lace Clicks better, but as always, YRMV!


----------



## rsyerac (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm really happy with http://www.paradisefibers.net/ where I purchased circular needles made in Germany. The quality is un-comparable. They're a little pricier than those I've purchased from Knit Picks or Jo-Ann's. I found them via a google search. The single thing that led me to them was the fact that I could not find the needles I needed to fill out my collection from either site: Knit Picks or Jo-Ann's. That's the main reason I decided to not buy the set of needles. They didn't all have the sizes I need. I'm relatively brand-new at knitting . . . made a bunch of hats and started a couple bigger projects that I haven't finished, yet. Taking knitting classes at the local adult High School and in my 4th semester.


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

My knitpicks circulars came apart exactly like that. But I love their straight needles.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

i had one more problem with the harmony needles. i was knitting socks, on a trip, in the back set of the car, i jumped out to do to rest stop and when i picked up my knitting bag one needle was broken in half. size 7 meet size 1. when i came home i again got out the crazy glue and was able to attach the two pieces and the wood was a very good match. i can use them like they are new. should never put them on the floor. ha! ha!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

eneurian said:


> Buff said:
> 
> 
> > Someone mentioned this already but I want to emphasize it.
> ...


Sorry, you have a defective needle/cable and probably should return it to Knitpicks for a replacement. The respect comment was meant for others, I'm sure, as a reminder to be a little careful when connecting the cables and needles.


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I have the interchangables and have used them for years. I have had a few glitches along the way. I have no regrets and would buy them again. To me this is like life, everyone will not be satisified with every thing. That is why there are so many brands out there to suit the needs of different users.


----------



## tola1410 (Sep 10, 2011)

i ordered my first set and i noticed that i have the same issue. i have to stop my work from time to time because the joints unscrew and yarn gets caught. i do love the tips though - they are extremely smotth and a pleasure to work with


Loistec said:


> I ordered their "try it" set and am having a problem with the join coming unscrewed. Won't be buying anymore from them. :thumbdown:


----------



## Tripleransom (Jan 28, 2011)

rsyerac said:


> I'm really happy with http://www.paradisefibers.net/ where I purchased circular needles made in Germany. The quality is un-comparable. They're a little pricier than those I've purchased from Knit Picks or Jo-Ann's. I found them via a google search. The single thing that led me to them was the fact that I could not find the needles I needed to fill out my collection from either site: Knit Picks or Jo-Ann's. That's the main reason I decided to not buy the set of needles. They didn't all have the sizes I need. I'm relatively brand-new at knitting . . . made a bunch of hats and started a couple bigger projects that I haven't finished, yet. Taking knitting classes at the local adult High School and in my 4th semester.


Which needles did you get--the fixed Addis? The quality on them is certainly very good, but I need the interchangeables so I don't have to tote around an entire knitting shop in my bag!


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I got the try all three and decided the harmony worked great for my socks. I don't really like the screw=on cable heads as the yarn catches at the joint. Have just ordered some fixed circular as well as more double-points in harmony.
I have a few addi fixed circulars which I enjoy using for other projects. The work goes quickly with them and the "click" sound is pleasing.
Have used bamboo mostly for my socks, but am looking forward to the harmonys to make it in.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> I have the interchangables and have used them for years. I have had a few glitches along the way. I have no regrets and would buy them again. To me this is like life, everyone will not be satisified with every thing. That is why there are so many brands out there to suit the needs of different users.


For some of us it only takes one glitch and we are turned off to a product. I find that in time a glitch will be found in most all products. I've used Harmony's now for a couple of years and LOVE them. Had one disconnect, but still love them. On other threads, the tone was totally opposite re: the Harmony's. Maybe their quality control is the problem. Buy and use whatever you like and what works best for you.


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

I loved the knit picks but have had so many problems with them. They do replace them but I have one large set sitting on my desk and I just hate to call again. In the middle of an afghan the needle separated from the metal. Their standard line to me is "oh, problems are so rare with these needles." I am looking for a good replacement so I can knit more large pieces - small ones too. And I always use the tightening tool. Good luck


----------



## cornbeans12 (Oct 10, 2011)

same for me, replacements do the same.......threw in garbage


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I use nothing but my KP needles for everything. If you are having a problem with them coming unscrewed, you might try my tip: I keep a small piece of a disposable rubber glove in my Needle Case and when putting the tips on the cables, I hold the needle tip piece using the rubber glove while tightening with the little "wrench" supplied with the cables. Haven't had a problem since I started doing this.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

NanaLoves2Knit said:


> I have had Knit Pick needles for yrs and both love them and hate them. I have every size, wood, nickel and the new acrylics. My latest purchase included a needle where the cable doesn't screw all the way in to the needle. Annoying, but not critical on this size. It doesn't snag, or else I would be sending it back. My issue is with the cables. Almost all of mine are way too easily pulled out of their metal screw. I am getting really good at supergluing them back in. But in truth, I shouldn't have to. Knit Picks is really great about replacements, but I agree... who wants to have your tools fall apart in the middle of a project. I am going to forward a link to this conversation to Knit Picks. They need to know they have a problem. I have debated whether to switch to Addis and have decided I have too much money tied up in my Knit Picks to chuck them. But I think from now on I will invest in Addis, especially now that they have improved their cables to be more flexible.


 Good idea about forwarding link to KP. I just did the same.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

patocenizo said:


> I guess the best are the Addis! I love mine however one time they did become disengaged once and I blame the amount of stitches I had on them plus my pulling and tugging may have cause that problem other than that I love my Addis!
> 
> 
> sanchezs said:
> ...


Can you tell me the difference between the Addi interchangeables and the Addi Lace interchangeables?


----------



## atidysum (Mar 30, 2011)

For any one that uses Web's I had someone that has their new Dreamz needles said they are interchangeable with KP's


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> I just had my 3rd problem with the wooden needles tips from Knit Picks and don't think I will be ordering anymore. The wooden tip totally came out of the metal base during my knitting. The set prior the cable came out of the metal base during knitting and the other tip didn't screw down all the way into the cable leaving a gab that kept catching on my knitting. They have happily replaced the two prior and I am sure will do so again but it's no fun to have to stop knitting find a replacement set while waiting for them to send new ones.
> Has one else had a problem or am I just lucky ?


I don't blame you for crying. I tried a sample set at a local yarn shop and was not thrilled with the joins. The points, needles and cables were great. This is the reason I don't use interchangeables...the joins.

Now if you really want to try needles, locate a yarn shop that carries Addis, either Lace or Turbo but if buying, go for Lace, Signature needles with Stiletto tips (slightly more pointed than Addi Lace) and black cable. If you have never tried the Signatures, you will enjoy the experience. The needles are phenominal, knit beautifully, the joins swivel, and now that they have solved the cable problem (make sure it's the black cable) I am a happy knitting camper. The price for these needles is another matter entirely. Many of the gals love their Knit Picks Harmonys, unfortunately, they don't come as fixed cables in the higher sizes. Knit Pro from the UK does.

I'm sure the Knit Picks company will be happy to help you but do test drive other needles if you haven't done so already.

Happy knitting.

Becca


----------



## knitminnie (Jan 29, 2011)

I had the problem with them not screwing in properly. They replace the faulty cable. Now I have another problem. I have a silver one that has chips on the side of the tip. So far it isn't catching the yarn, but I am going to call them and report it to them. I too think that the only way they can fix their quality control is for us to tell them about the needles and what problems we are having.


----------



## salevy (Jul 5, 2011)

Love my addis. I need more cables for them.

Shari


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

AAARRRGGGGHHHH! It just happened to me again. I was happily knitting along on my Halloween witches hat (for me, not the kids :roll: ) while watching Dancing With The Stars! I looked down and there were 40 stitches floating in thin air... the cable had pulled out of the metal screw. I fixed it, but tomorrow I am going thru my cables and needles and contacting Knit Picks for replacements! :hunf:


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

salevy said:


> Love my addis. I need more cables for them.
> 
> Shari


Addi's have available packages that include 3 cords of different lengths..... It is great to have these..... I got mine at my local LYS, but they do have them at several online sites including the SKACEL site.....


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

I ordered more cords for my Addi set from

http://www.addineedleshop.com

They have free shipping worldwide on all products and I had my orders within 3 to 4 days.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

Why don't you notifiy the company" From everything that has been said here on this site they are very good about replacement.


sanchezs said:


> I just had my 3rd problem with the wooden needles tips from Knit Picks and don't think I will be ordering anymore. The wooden tip totally came out of the metal base during my knitting. The set prior the cable came out of the metal base during knitting and the other tip didn't screw down all the way into the cable leaving a gab that kept catching on my knitting. They have happily replaced the two prior and I am sure will do so again but it's no fun to have to stop knitting find a replacement set while waiting for them to send new ones.
> Has one else had a problem or am I just lucky ?


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

I already know they will replace them as noted in my original post they have already replaced 2 sets but it's just a pain to have to keep sending things back. If you don't have another set that size to use then you have to stop your project and wait a week for new ones to come. 
This was quite a hot topic but it appears I am not alone in all this which is what I really wanted to find out. My first sets I had no problem with but the newer ones just seem to have issues.
Sigh.......


----------



## gudrung (Sep 3, 2011)

I have a set of Interchangibales from MARY MAXIM & would like longer cables without joining them .Are ADDIs & other compatible


----------



## Isis (Mar 24, 2011)

I have the Denise needles and love them - I did a lot of research and tried out all the other sets that were available at my lys before I made my choice and I'm very happy with my needles


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

I loveeee the addis and for one that is a little more reasonibly priced I also love the suan bates silvalume


sanchezs said:


> I already know they will replace them as noted in my original post they have already replaced 2 sets but it's just a pain to have to keep sending things back. If you don't have another set that size to use then you have to stop your project and wait a week for new ones to come.
> This was quite a hot topic but it appears I am not alone in all this which is what I really wanted to find out. My first sets I had no problem with but the newer ones just seem to have issues.
> Sigh.......


----------



## kdlc (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, I understand. Some yarns just do not slip easily on the Denise cables, but if you do not want to spend the money on the addis, then they work in a pinch. Also, recommend them for trip on airlines, as should they decide to take them they are not as pricey as the addis. Most of my customers would put the ends in their wallet, and then get them out when they were ready to knit. And they were
airline approved anyway. One day, if you like the click system, you have to get some addis. I prefer the sharper point on the lace. The turbos have a rounder point, and they do make the bamboos now.


----------



## e.ridenh (Jan 24, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> I just had my 3rd problem with the wooden needles tips from Knit Picks and don't think I will be ordering anymore. The wooden tip totally came out of the metal base during my knitting. The set prior the cable came out of the metal base during knitting and the other tip didn't screw down all the way into the cable leaving a gab that kept catching on my knitting. They have happily replaced the two prior and I am sure will do so again but it's no fun to have to stop knitting find a replacement set while waiting for them to send new ones.
> Has one else had a problem or am I just lucky ?


~~~~~~~~~~~~
As I researched which interchangeable kit to buy, I was taking notes from all about complaints. Seems like Knit pIcks came up OFTEN; I no goed them but picked up some to collect.

Wood anything has wood issues. As we restore and fix anything, I can bring home an elephant and not worry! LOL!!

I love wood, too and go for the relics with worm holes up to the totally new....I don't care what the material is, either.

It would APPEAR, too that Knit Picks has a wonderful customer service department and is sending out replacments (free) left and right.

I bought the Addis click lace and the Denise interchangeables to go with my six relic kits from the 60s. I have some fixed, also.

I'm not afraid of wood or small parts, either as hubby can machine me new parts, BUT, it's not rocket science to build a good set of needles. That designer needs an experienced knitter along side in his/her fray! LOL!!

I'm sorry for your issue, too. I throw NOTHING away, also. If it's terminally broke, I hot glue it ot my K & C bulletin board for a ha-ha!

Ha-Ha! (

Donna Rae :thumbup:


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

I think my big issue with them is they always swear - over and over again that they never have problems with the needles and the problems I'm having are not the norm. It seems from this forum that - that is not the case. I'm looking for other ones - don't think I'll go with them again.


----------



## foxteresa77 (Aug 28, 2011)

are you using the ones that attach to the needle point? Because I didn't tighten mine and realized when I screwed the cable to the needle point you are suppose to use the key looking thing to tighten it up with. You just hold the needle point and turn the key to tighten it up so it won't come off. 

The cable kept falling off was getting frustrated and it was catching to my yarn. And realized there has to be away for it to stay on so I read the instructions and realized I didn't tighten it up.


----------



## foxteresa77 (Aug 28, 2011)

that's definitely the problem did you not get a key looking thing to tighten it up? It came with mine. I didn't buy the kit. I just got 40 inch cable and the needle separate so I got a little packet with cable caps and the cable key. It's a silver and shaped like a p with a long tail. And you stick it in the little hole where the needle point is and you tighten it like that. It will stay on. I do check mine to make sure it's tight just in case. But since I tighten it I hadn't had a problem.


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

The needle tip came completely out of the metal binding while knitting. The needle is worthless now and has to be replaced.


----------



## NanaLoves2Knit (Aug 14, 2011)

sanchezs said:


> The needle tip came completely out of the metal binding while knitting. The needle is worthless now and has to be replaced.


I have in the past superglued mine back together. However I just sent a pile of needles and cables back to Knit Picks and explained that I am adopting a zero tolerance for quality control issues. Let's see what happens.


----------



## foxteresa77 (Aug 28, 2011)

it's not where you screw it onto then?


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Nope. No problem with that part. The needles just are coming apart and the tips fall out or the cable come out of the join.
Just tired of sending them back as this is my 3rd set. They can be as nice as they want I'm just over it and will go back to my Inox needles which I love but were not interchaneable tips. Just thought I would go the tip route but alas, alack.....


----------



## Judymom (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes I am using the screw on type and I have been careful from the begining to make sure I carefully screw them using the tool provided. I just don't think they are as great a product as they think they are.


----------



## tigerlady (Apr 18, 2011)

foxteresa77 said:


> are you using the ones that attach to the needle point? Because I didn't tighten mine and realized when I screwed the cable to the needle point you are suppose to use the key looking thing to tighten it up with. You just hold the needle point and turn the key to tighten it up so it won't come off.
> 
> The cable kept falling off was getting frustrated and it was catching to my yarn. And realized there has to be away for it to stay on so I read the instructions and realized I didn't tighten it up.


you are like me if all else fails -------- Read the instructions


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of you are having problems with knit picks interchangables, I thought I would let you know I was using afixed cable from Susan Bates and the cable just pulled out from the tip. It seems that knit picks is not thwe only one who has a problem.


----------



## DebNannyMom (Oct 10, 2011)

I noticed an ad for the bamboo circular needles. I do have a set. However for socks, I find it difficult to slid the yarn through on the rubberish/plastic cable. And I do not knit tightly.
I seem to prefer the double points in bamboo for socks, however. The yarn does not slip off during work.


----------



## debrakinsky (Jan 28, 2012)

I've had these types of problems, too. And they are great about replacing anything that's gone bad. Pretty much no questions asked. But I'm like you... I get tired of replacing them. I hope they find a fix to these problems, because other than that, I LOVE my needles!


----------



## ElegantDetails (Jan 2, 2012)

lynknits said:


> Thanks to everyone for this discussion. I just got my first set of Harmony needles and I didn't know it was that important to use the tool to tighten them before you use them. I thought it was an option, like gauge! I would have throw away anything that broke or didn't work right because it's such a hassle to get companies to back up their guarentee. I have still been using Clover bamboo needles and I've always liked them much better than sticks. I'm going to try the Harmony's today, good to know about little tool. lynknits


I found my Harmony interchangeables were unscrewing as well....then I remembered the little tool.... Use it!!! My gosh...it made all the difference...no more un screwing!


----------



## debrakinsky (Jan 28, 2012)

REMINDER: Really important not to go crazy with over-tightening your circulars, too, because like any other machine screw item, you can damage the threads through repeated over-tightening.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I had a set of interchangeables I bought in the 60's (as in the last century) and had constant trouble with the yarn catching even tho' I used the tool. Have had cables come out of the tips several times on the Addi Turbos. Patternworks always replaced them but it is a pain to set your project aside until the repl arrives. For me, Susan Bates are my favorites and most always dependable.

We all have a different touch, knit differently, and not at the same speed so it's no wonder we mangle our tools. At least we've found places that will forgive and replace.


----------



## SageSaundra (Mar 9, 2012)

I love my KnitPicks Harmony needles. I have ALL of the sizes and a separate set of the interchangeable cables. I recently had a problem with the cable separating from the metal tip (just came out while I was knitting) and called customer service. The very nice lady said "I'll send you two more right away" with NO DRAMA! I am fond of the wooden needles and didn't fall in love with Addi's when I tried them. I also have some of the acrylic and nickel plated in the Knit Picks but I am not really a fan of those materials. After two years of regular use the Harmony needles still have my heart.


----------



## SageSaundra (Mar 9, 2012)

Yup, I made the same mistake when I first got mine...now, the little tool is part of my knit kit!


----------

